# Wondering about Par2.exe



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm seeing this process [par2.exe] running sometimes now on my winxp pro SP2 32bit install.

I'm interested in knowing what it is for, and I can't seem to find a solid answer. Just a few minutes ago I again noticed that it was running and I could actually hear my CPU working(that busy thinking sound) for like 5 minutes straight when I was not running any other specific programs.

When I closed par2.exe, the thinking sound stopped immediately. So i'm worried it's using resources doing something I'm not aware of.

I think that this is probably part of some program that I have, I do not think I am actually at risk from something, but I am not completely sure. Wondering if anyone here has any more information about this process.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

That's not much to go on, as far as the process ID goes. Where is it located? Are there any useful file properties such as company name and version?

Process Explorer is more useful in helping ID location of running processes than Windows Task Manager is.


----------

